# Indesign CS - Modified links :o



## mudfrog (Jan 20, 2006)

I had previously posted an issue regarding Broken links in Indesign CS but I was slightly incorrect in what I was saying 

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=266349

The links arn't reporting as Broken but are reporting as Modified. Even after the file has just had the links updated and then saved. But when the file is opened from another machine all the links are showing as modified again .
I thought the reason for this was because the Windows 2003 server(where the files are kept) clock was running 10 minutes fast.
But since I corrected this, the issue is still happening. 
Could it be a setting on the server side?
Or is it a client based problem?

Your help is much appreciated 

Rich


----------



## Parke (Jan 24, 2006)

It sounds like the problem is client side, however I dont think that there is a way around that (It may be possible to use relative path names for the links).  
However, you may want to look at Adobe's "Version Cue" .  Its supposed to keep files and Projects centralized over a network so that many users can work on the file and keep the originals intact.  So that may be a good direction to look into, although I have not really had a chance to use it.


----------



## mudfrog (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestion.
I don't think they keep all the links to images and text in the same location as the files there working on. I think the file locations are all over the server as far as I can tell. To be honest that is more of a work flow issue there side. So I have suggested to the users about looking into packaging the documents up.
I don't think Version Cue would be suitable as the amount of assets we have. I don't think it will be robust enough.
But I've asked them to see if packaging makes any difference.

Cheers,
R


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 25, 2006)

Most of the time when you move files from their origination point to another server they lose their links and you have to relink. It's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## mudfrog (Jan 26, 2006)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Most of the time when you move files from their origination point to another server they lose their links and you have to relink. It's just the nature of the beast.



Thing is the files arn't being moved anywhere


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 26, 2006)

Have you discussed this with your IT person? I wonder if the server is changing file paths for security reasons? Or it could be file permissions/access rules that need to be adjusted.


----------



## mudfrog (Jan 30, 2006)

I am the IT person 

This is a problem out designers are having 
I'm going to install the latest windows udates on the server to see if this improves things. The thing is my boss has this policy of "if it ain't broke then don't fix it" but this isn't always a good thing when problems like this arise.
As soon as the updates are installed, out of office hours, I will let you know if it makes a difference.
Cheers,
R


----------



## mattsuzu (Jan 31, 2006)

i have found when i physically move the files, i get that message. Even if i have no "links" as such in the project. Weird.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 31, 2006)

Have your IT director set up an area on your server for your files that can respect mac's particular file structure: Two resource forks to one for a pc file.


----------

